# What the Heck?!



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

That would be my guess. what brand glue?


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Pine Ridge. Instant Arrow Glue.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I use bohning fletch tite, and I have had nothin but amazing results. you are either not letting them dry, or using bad glue. I usually give my arrows 18 hours or so, cause I usually fletch at night. so one night and a school day, and then they are fine. or else your not getting the vane on the shaft strong enough and there is no shaft- to- vane bond.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Well it's instant arrows glue so i fletch them (usually at night like you) and then let them dry for extra measure. I even put an extra dab of glue on the tip and end of each vane and then let that dry for a day or so. I'm using an E-Z fletch and I think it puts enough pressure on there to get the vane-to-fletch bond.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

> I use bohning fletch tite, and I have had nothin but amazing results. you are either not letting them dry, or using bad glue. I usually give my arrows 18 hours or so, cause I usually fletch at night. so one night and a school day, and then they are fine. or else your not getting the vane on the shaft strong enough and there is no shaft- to- vane bond.


Same here.
Ive never heard or that brand glue I would use bohning or Goat Tuff.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Well i bought the stuff at the only archery shop I live around... I don't even know where to get those brands of glue. It works great for the guy in my local shop.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

get it on cabelas.com.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Are you sure that was the only glue your shop sold???


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Mineral spirits leaves a film...


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Try to use acetone or isopropole alcohol to clean the shafts. 

What'll make a really big difference is if you put a dab of glue on each end of the vane. Since that's the weak point, it seems to really help.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

probably, I used to never be able to keep the vanes on my FMJ's but I think it was the glue.
if you cant find a solution to the problem you may just need to put some short arrow wraps on them.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I do out a dab of glue on the ends of the vanes. And I used MEK a few times on some other arrows and I clean the vanes with alcohol.


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

Use this and you won't be disappointed. It's all I use.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Where'd ya get it?


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

Michaela MMM said:


> Where'd ya get it?


Walmart, Lowes, Home Depot....anywhere really.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh I just really looked at it. I've seen that around!


----------



## azoutback (Mar 24, 2008)

*bigbulls10 here*

my dad is logged in, i used pine ridge and the results were terrible as well. now i am a strict beliver in goat tuff. i love that stuff


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

Loctite now has an impact resistant super glue I use for inserts, that stuff is tough!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Mek isn't good for carbon shafts... So be very careful with that


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I use Flex Bond by Flex Fletch and it's By far my favorite glue I've used. It's not a fast set glue but in my opinion that's a good thing. Fast sets tend to get brittle but something like Flex Bond will be more rubbery which will allow them some give before the bond gives. You can buy it at LAS for a decent price if your interested.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

My fav is fletch tite for carbons and on wraps... Otherwise I've had the best luck with basically any cyano based glue


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Jake is right, mineral spirits leaves a film that will really mess with fletching if you are gluing straight to the shaft with no wrap. I have talked to Easton and GT about this and both of them said to then use powdered bleach (Ajax) and hot water. All I do is put a little on a rag that I dipped in hot water and wipe the shafts with them. Then rinse with hot water and let them air dry (I use a clean rag and wipe them after they have air dried just for good measure). 

As far as glue, there are a ton of brands you can use. Lancaster carries basically all of them if you can't get ahold of them otherwise. Personally I use Goat Tuff or hot melt (depending on the arrow) for pins and points and LocTite gel control (someone posted a pic) for fletchings. Alot of it depends on personal preference. For me both Goat Tuff and Loctite dry very quickly (LocTite is faster) so that is why I prefer them. Plus they adhere really well.

Also make sure you give your fletching a good push down when you put them in the jig and on the arrow so there is contact throughout. Also, give it an extra 3-5 min longer than the glue brand you choose recommends before switching to the next fletch.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm gonna try Loctite since that's the only other glue I can find without orderin offline. I fletched three more arrows and did without the mineral spirits, makin sure I scraped and sanded off all the glue. I'm seein how they hold up and so far they're doin good.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

someonescop said:


> Use this and you won't be disappointed. It's all I use.


Yep that stuff is the best!! That or the G5 Blue glu


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm gonna go get some from the store tomorrow, wherever I can find it. That Pine Ridge junk is just not worth crap. We might even have some Loctite around the house somewhere...


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

someonescop said:


> Use this and you won't be disappointed. It's all I use.


No doubt the best stuff out there for fletching. I have never cleaned my arrows, and still have a hell of a time gettin them off when I strip them. Plus, your not payin 15 bucks a bottle like you would with goat tuff or other things of the like.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I bought some of this stuff and I love it! I mean I glued my fingers briefly to some vanes, some shafts, and got my fingers stuck together, but it works great! Haha. I just wish it came with more in it. I got five arrows out of it, just barely.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> I bought some of this stuff and I love it! I mean I glued my fingers briefly to some vanes, some shafts, and got my fingers stuck together, but it works great! Haha. I just wish it came with more in it. I got five arrows out of it, just barely.



I can get 2 doz done out of a bottle of loctite, then i break the plastic bottle and get to the little tube inside and get more glue out yet.


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

Michaela MMM said:


> I'm becoming extremely frustrated. I've had to fletch my arrows at least three times since Saturday, and now I have to fletch 5 of the same ones I've done again. I've cleaned the shafts really well-- scraped the glue (even carefully used sanding paper on a few of them) and rubbed them down with *Mineral Spirits* until they squeaked but the vanes won't stay! Could I just have some bad glue?


Mineral spirits does not fully evaporate. It leaves a film. *DO NOT USE MINERAL SPIRITS*


----------



## indian_08 (Sep 9, 2008)

underdog145 said:


> No doubt the best stuff out there for fletching. I have never cleaned my arrows, and still have a hell of a time gettin them off when I strip them. Plus, your not payin 15 bucks a bottle like you would with goat tuff or other things of the like.



This is all I use also


----------

